
A Gel That's Revolutionizing Pain Treatment - kposehn
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/07/the-gel-thats-revolutionizing-pain-treatment/492641/?utm_source=atlfb&amp;single_page=true
======
auganov
Abstract of the actual paper:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26268315](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26268315)

------
mrfusion
I wonder if this would be useful for gum disease? My reading seems to suggest
it's more the inflammatory response to the bacteria that causes gum problems
rather tha themselves.

~~~
Aelinsaar
Yep, gum recession, is mostly caused by repeated inflammation, and not direct
action of the bacteria, while dental carries are generally a result of the
metabolic byproducts leaching the enamel.

Buuuuut... the production of plaque and tartar is damaging too, so just
shutting down part of the immune response (inflammation), might not be a good
thing in that case.

------
lsh
the whole paper:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4825054/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4825054/)

------
dredmorbius
Clickbait: It's an injected, inflammation-activated hydrogel. So the trick
isn't that there's some specific _compound_ which, when gelled, does the
trick, but the gelling mechanism itself which releases medication when needed.

As I read the article. Which, even past the null-content headline, delivers
little clarity on the concept.

~~~
ec109685
How is it not revolutionizing paint treatment?

~~~
dredmorbius
Clickbait doesn't (necessarily) apply to the quality of the _content_. It
does, however, apply to the headline tease. "A <foo>", "This guy...", "A
state...", etc., are all needlessly ambiguous phrases. They should be replaced
with the subject they refer to.

Apparently Atlantic Monthly are joining a trend already beaten to death by the
Washington Post. And again, there are quite good stories ruined IMO by
exceptionally poor heads.

~~~
mpbm
Seemed like an okay title to me. They summarized the article at a non-
technical level. That's the same title I would have written to summarize it.
Maybe I wouldn't have used the word "revolutionary", but I already ignore that
word whenever I see it.

